# Jazz Band's Contemporary Arrangements of Beethoven's 3rd & 6th



## jacobfred (Sep 25, 2010)

Watch it now: http://vimeo.com/14494064

After years of labor, Jacob Fred Jazz Odyssey's reinterpretations of Beethoven's 3rd & 6th Symphonies premiered in June as a project entitled "Ludwig." The project, which rearranged Beethoven's 3rd & 6th symphonies, was premiered alongside a 50 piece orchestra on June 12th as a headline performance at the OK Mozart Festival. Downbeat is calling 'Ludwig' "a tour de force of jazz melded with classical." Now you can catch a glimpse of the premier by watching the LUDWIG promotional short:






Arranged by JFJO & Noam Faingold

Orchestrated by Noam Faingold

Performance by Jacob Fred Jazz Odyssey & Bartlesville Symphony Orchestra conducted by Lauren Green

Video directed by Elvis Ripley & David Wagoner of Sunday Town

Learn more @ www.jfjo.com


----------

